# ziyaret etmek -> which suffix?



## vpprof

Hello! I just learned that both of these sentences are correct:

"Kız çocuk arkadaş*ını* ziyaret ediyor"
"Aile Roma*'yı* ziyaret ediyor"

Why are there two different buffer letters used, namely "n" and "y"?
Thanks


----------



## analeeh

_-yI_ is the default choice after a vowel, but some suffixes when followed by another suffix take _-n-_. One of these is _-(s)I(n)_- (the possessive/compound suffix), which appears in your first example - _çocuk arkadaş*ın-*ı_. The other one that immediately comes to mind is _-ki(n)_ - _benim*ki*, benim*kin-*den. _Maybe there are a couple of other ones too.


----------



## CHovek

So you don't ask about "ziyaret etmek"?


----------



## vpprof

@CHovek, Yes, as it turns out, I'm not. Sometimes you're problem remains a problem only until you know what you're asking about 

@analeeh thank you very much!! Now it's obvious, there are two suffixes in the first example, of which I wasn't aware at first


----------



## Bespelled

vpprof said:


> Now it's obvious, there are two suffixes in the first example, of which I wasn't aware at first



Just for the sake of precision, actually in both cases it is the same suffix, that is -i/-ı/-u/-ü, forming the Accusative. When a suffix starting with a vowel is added to a morpheme ending in a vowel (in this case Roma, arkadaşı), then a consonant has to be used in between ("y" in the first case and "n" in the second). However, this is considered a phonetic phenomenon rather than a different form of the suffix (and it is a more general  rule that applies not only to the Accusative).

@analeeh's explanation and examples are great. Another situation where you use "n" instead of "y" is after the pronouns bu, şu, o (they become bu*n*u, şu*n*u, o*n*u).

Just to demonstrate the importance of this being a general phonetic rule rather than something specific to the Accusative: the very same rule applies when you construct the Dative. Thus you would say "Roma'*y*a gidiyorum", but "arkadaşı*n*a gidiyorum", "o*n*a gidiyorum", "arkadaşınki*n*e bakıyorum" etc.


----------



## analeeh

I think when vpprof says 'two suffixes', he means the possessive suffix _-ın-_ and the accusative _-ı_, not that the two examples show different suffixes.


----------



## Bespelled

analeeh said:


> I think when vpprof says 'two suffixes', he means the possessive suffix _-ın-_ and the accusative _-ı_, not that the two examples show different suffixes.



I think you are right. Sorry, @vpprof, I got confused


----------

